# Where can I download OpenGL 1.4?



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

I need it to play a game and I've searched almost everywhere but couldn't find it. Can anybody help me? thanks


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

nvidia drivers have it i know. ati might have it (not sure). just get the newest drivers for your vga


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

OpenGL is an API similar to DirectX. Cards support it and games/applications aer written using it.


----------

